# Edge keeps erasing all recordings and not recording my to do list



## Ted Kord (Oct 12, 2017)

I had a Roamio Pro for four years when the HDMI port died. Tivo offered me a refurb Edge for cable as a replacement. I've had it set up for about a month now. 

Three times since I set it up its suddenly erased all recordings (completely gone, not in the recently deleted folder) and stopped making any new recordings from my to do list. Each time, I've had to delete the Guide Info and To Do List and and let them repopulate. All is well for a week or so, then suddenly all recordings are gone and no new ones will record.

I also noticed last night that streaming was no longer set up. I had downloaded three shows to my tablet to watch away from home. I watched the first with no problem. When I went back later to watch the second, I got a message that there was a problem streaming it even though I wasn't streaming it, it was downloaded. That's when I checked My Shows and saw it was empty.

Any idea what's up or what I should do? Thanks.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Is the TiVo rebooting for some reason. maybe a power outage, before the Recordings disappear?

That's similar to what happens when a Hard Drive is not fully 'married' to the Mother Board and usually requires a Clear and Delete All.

Before doing that, you _can_ make a Backup of your Channels List and Season Passes with KMTTG.

-KP


----------



## Ted Kord (Oct 12, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> Is the TiVo rebooting for some reason. maybe a power outage, before the Recordings disappear?
> 
> That's similar to what happens when a Hard Drive is not fully 'married' to the Mother Board and usually requires a Clear and Delete All.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. There was a power blip this time during a storm. I don't believe there was the previous times, but I'm not certain.

Tech support had me do the delete everything, and reset. I used KMTTG to backup the OnePasses. Worked like a charm. Thanks for letting me know that existed. Now it's a waiting game to see if it happens again.


----------

